# I want to make sure I am not crazy



## francescaperez (Dec 7, 2016)

I am new to this forum. I have been dealing with thyroid problems for almost 4 years now. Depression, mood swings, EXTREME fatigue, always cold, joint pains, nausea, digestive issues... the list goes on. These symptoms happen in waves. I'll have good weeks and not so good weeks. I have recently decided to go gluten free and dairy free. I have been tested for both allergies. I am dairy intolerant but fine with gluten. Despite this I have found that getting rid of both has helped me feel a lot better.

I want to make sure that I am not crazy and that I am not alone. What symptoms do you feel and how do you deal with them? If you have a significant other, how do they handle your disease? Sometimes my boyfriend will want to hang out but I'll feel weak and at times can hardly keep my eyes open. It makes me feel really bad.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Do you have any labs with ranges you could share?

Do you have an official diagnosis of thyroid issues?


----------



## francescaperez (Dec 7, 2016)

I recently have gone to see a new doctor and gave her all of my labs. But I was at first diagnosed with Grave's about 4 years ago. My thyroid hormone levels would fluctuate month to month. A year ago, after going to two different endocrinologists, my third doctor officially diagnosed me with Hashimotos. I have also been diagnosed with PCOS which I understand is another autoimmune disease.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

So you've officially been diagnosed with graves and hashimotos?

What medications and doses do you take?

Can you please share some labs with ranges.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

What blood tests did they use to diagnose you?


----------

